# Job needed ASAP



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife got laid off today...

So if anyone has or hears of any openings in a office type setting or anything to do with Phlebotomy please let us know.

She has computer exp, multi line phone systems, etc.. she has been working in medical office for the last year and 1/2

Thanks all

Mike


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Mike,

My buddy Doug Herrick at Coastal ICF (477-7486)lost his secretary last week. He had cut her to 3 days a week and she needed more time. He's a great guy and if work continues to pick up he might need full time help. Ken


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Ken I will have her call tomorrow.

I appreciate the heads up

Mike


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife manages a big medical office.I'llcheck with her tonite.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike,

She might try Med3000. My wife works there. They do practice mgmt. for everthingfrom local MD's to big hospitals.A lot ofcomputer stuff. They are off North W Street. It's a prettysolid company. Hope she finds something!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

She can try this as well

Medical Center Clinic

Web site (with job info): http://www.medicalcenterclinic.com/(Choose "Careers" button).<SPAN lang=EN>

Job line number is 474-8198

Best of luck


----------

